# Tumors



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
My dog 4 year old Vizsla had a mass taken out of his chest around 10 months ago. Recently he has developed more small masses along his ribs. I took him into the oncologist and he said to keep an eye on them as they were too small to test and come back in a month. I noticed another bump and want to take all the precautionary steps that we can. He is currently on a fish based dog food. I read somewhere that Fish based foods are bad for dogs with cancer. Should I change his food and stop giving him fish oil suppliments? Can anyone confirm this? 

Also does anyone else know what else could be causing these lumps on his chest under his skin along the rib cage?
Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The only risk to me is the substances and supplements are clean , wild caught fish only and came from cold clean waters and they must have very very low mercury exposure!  and tested independent counts 

There is zero on rich giving Omega 3 life saving that do not add or help

with the above"

Wild migrating fish the Best 

Farmed fish is junk 

100 reasons why I can list

There is a (Amino acid) that many foods use and educe into there products 

that is great for the Blood and heart Yes"

If there is growths masses, cancers, cold sores near the mouth even viral herpes

Make sure the foods have NO ( Arginine) or( L- Arginine) supplements into the foods!

This amino acid many sports folks and body builders use and is in most powdered sports drinks forms and some dog foods this amino acid can grab and mutate problems coming 

growing problems I listed and Fast if you up against any Virus or breach to the core and increase the risks of spreading it


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

There is Arginine(2%) in the food we feed. Any recomendations on manufacturers that dont use this? Why is this thing bad? I was feeding Acana Pacifica and was thinking about moving to Duck and apple because of the fish thing and possible histimine cancer thing. Its so confusing. I know I should probably feed raw, but I am not in a position to do this right now(
Thanks!


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

I have looked at Merrick grain free and they dont appear to have this listed on the ingrediants. Is this something I should change to?
Thanks


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to read of your situation. I had a dog with cancer a few years ago, and what the vet did not tell me is feed protein and more protein! As mentioned, raw is the best, but if you cannot do that, look at Honest Kitchen. It is a dehydrated raw (love brand would be best for you), then add raw nuggets - Primal brand is an option. Also, go visit a Holistic pet store if you have one. They can guide you as well on options for you.


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

Compounding our problem is a pretty severe allergy problem so I am hesitant to feed chicken and buffalo as these are protiens he has had issues with.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Love is beef! Primal has beef, duck nuggets too!


----------

